# Faema Lambro



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

About 6 years ago I sold my restored Lambro. The new owner never used it. On Sunday a was driving 800km to bring it back home.

I am so happy.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

That's so nice, back where It's supposed to be. 😎


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One of my favourite lever machines. Lovely restoration


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

it is left with the original taps for water and steam


----------

